# Emails in Outlook 2003 nicht lesbar



## Nowall (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe unter Windows XP ein Upgrading von Office 2000 auf Office 2003 durchgeführt und kann jetzt im Outlook 2003 die meisten empfangenen und gesendeten E-Mails nicht lesen, obwohl auf "Nur-Text" gestellt.
In der automatischen Voransicht ist beim Einlangen der Mails der Text noch da.
Die Emails lassen sich zwar öffnen, aber dann ist das Textfeld blank. Auch bei Antworten oder Weiterleiten bleibt der ursprüngliche Text verloren.
Erstaunlicherweise sind die Attachments jedoch vorhanden und problemlos zu öffnen.

Kann mir bitte wer helfen? 

LG, 
Norbert


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Noch nie gesehen, noch nie gehört!

Mein Tipp:

Outlook runter und wieder rauf!


----------



## Nowall (11. Februar 2004)

Ja, war leider irreparabel.
Musste Office 2003 deinstallieren, nochmals Office 2000 installieren, dieses endgültig deinstallieren und dann wieder neu installieren.
Jetzt läuft die Sache wenigstens einwandfrei auf Office 2000.
Nur die Texte aller Mails, die ich inzwischen bekommen, verschickt oder auch nur geöffnet habe, sind unwiederbringlich weg...

LG,
Norbert


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Da hättest du natürlich vorher mal ein Backup machen sollen!


----------

